# Mbunas vs. Tanganyikans...Which is more fun to keep?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

Well everyone, i already have my 75 gallon mbuna tank set up and almost complete in terms of the fish stock...but I've been pondering something, and I'm just curious to hear some opinions. Neolamprologus Brichardi, a really cool and beautiful tanganyikan cichlid, not for its brighty flashy colors which it lacks, but for its really graceful fin extentions and extremely interesting method of raising and caring for their young. I know im asking this question in the Malawi cichlids section, but part of my question does have to do with mbunas. What, in your opinions, do you think would be more fun and rewarding to keep over a longer period of time...Mbunas, or Brichardis? Mbunas have their super striking and intense coloration and very interesting mouthbrooding methods, and the brichardi is one of the only known african cichlid to use a "nursery style" parental care in which the parents, along with their previous offspring, will help care for the newest babies, and thus forming a type of cichlid "family" in your tank. I've never kept Brichardi cichlids and lately *** been growing more and more interested in them. But i dont know if i would be better of sticking with mbunas, or if i should give brichardis a chance and possibly be very satisfied with my decision to give them a try. Any and all opinions are welcome!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The problem with brichardi is that you will get overrun with fry. Also, they are not unique in their colony forming behavior. L. multifasciatus and L. similis do the same thing, as do most (all?) Julidochromis.

Mbuna are very similar in behavior to Tropheus, which I consider to be their Tanganyikan equivalent.

As to what's more fun to keep, there is no way anybody can give a general answer on that one. I've kept both and enjoyed both tremendously. There is a reason many cichlid keepers end up with more than one tank.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I say if you want to try them go for it,if you have the means to set up another tank,even better,from what I know of them,they dont tolerate tank mates,so it would be a breeding pair,with their offspring,I like malawis though,especially male haps and peacocks,I can enjoy observing them from across the room


----------



## dubghod (Oct 20, 2011)

I would advise against getting Brichardi, I get much more enjoyment from my community Tang tank than I ever did from my Brichardi species tank.

Much more interaction and character.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

dubghod said:


> I would advise against getting Brichardi, I get much more enjoyment from my community Tang tank than I ever did from my Brichardi species tank.
> 
> Much more interaction and character.


Pretty much how I feel about Tang communities too. More fun per tank than single species tanks.
But you realy need to try both as both are very enjoyable in different ways.

By the way if you want more colour than N.brichardi can give you can always find a very yellow pulcher. Will give the same behaviour and grace but not being quite so common folk more likely to want your excess young. What it costs on the initial outlay (you may need to go WC variant like Kalambo to find a real bright one) will be more than made up by this.









All the best James


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

If it's for yourself to enjoy, I say give the Brichardi a chance. If it's for you, your family and friends to enjoy, stick with the Mbunas.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

I am wondering if L. Similis would be ok in a 29g Tang community with Black Calvus?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cajen said:


> I am wondering if L. Similis would be ok in a 29g Tang community with Black Calvus?


Yes, but you would be better with multifasciatus if you want them to raise fry.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Thought L Similis and Multie's behaved the same way and raised fry same way. What numbers would u want? A mated pair or 8 juvies to get to a mated pair? I have also been Told to stock the shell dwellers first and let them get about their business (breeding) first and introduce the Calvus later after the shellies have made themselves at home


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

All good thoughts. The main difference between multis and similis in my experience is that similis are much less prolific breeders. Since my similis always have tank mates, they have never managed to establish a colony of any size. I usually loose more fry to predation than necessary to sustain, let alone grow, the colony. Multies are a very different story in that regard. With calvus as tank mates, I would definitely choose multies as Fogelhund suggested.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Got it. What about stocking? Should I wait until Multie's established before introducing the Calvus?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Cajen said:


> Got it. What about stocking? Should I wait until Multie's established before introducing the Calvus?


Depends on the size of the calvus you are going to add.
If adult 3"+ then yes these will just take the territory they want and the multies will go where pushed to. If young at 11/2" or so then best added before the multies are breeding and defending too much territory.

All the best James


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

IME, the colony behavior is not as pronounced in Mulltis as it is in brichardi. Unless you really watch the shell bed, its not easy to decipher whats going on.

Being completely transparent, I have never kept anything from Malawi because all but the larges species practice what I call "spit and quit" parental care. With that said, I will probably never keep anything from Malawi, they bore me to tears.

just my .02


----------



## The Pack (Mar 13, 2003)

AHMEN.


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I just recently got into cichlids. It was peacocks that first caught my eye and that brought me to a book on lake malawi cichlids. I bought a variety of fish (none of them peacocks) and was very happy until I started reading up on tropheus. then I began reading more on lake tanganyika and was blown away by its size and history as well the behaviour and look of it inhabitants. Its not going to happen over night but I am definitely shifting the focus of my collection from malawi to tanganyika........ probably tropheus specifically


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to keep the responses balanced... 

Although I think I will always keep calvus and caudopunctatus...when decideing what to put in the big tank and what to buy more of, it's Malawi.

Someday I may come back more into the Tangs and do a foai tank. :thumb:


----------

